# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  Human:: Mats Valk

## Airicist

youtube.com/mvcuber12

Mats Valk on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Mats Valk (former) Official World Record Rubik's cube single: 5.55

Published on Aug 11, 2015

----------

